# Play videos in lower quality using VLC?



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have some videos that are in 720p and 1080p on an external HDD but my laptop is not capable of playing them properly, it lags quite badly because i produced them for my computer at home, which is 800 odd miles away. Is it possible to play these videos in a lower quality so that they will play smoothly? I would prefer to use VLC but am open to all options.


----------



## jesseyoung (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, you can have a try kmplayer:
http://kmplayer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## ccube (Jun 15, 2010)

Try copying a video file onto the laptop HDD and playing it from there. More than likely, your choice of media player is not the problem, it's that streaming HD video over USB means that your system keeps stopping to buffer the video.


----------

